# Blockchain/Crypto EV at CES



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Funny you should mention it - I clipped an interesting factoid for my son the economist, the other day:








Bottom line: if you're going to suck the life out of the planet to generate the equivalent of a printed 2.61 x 6.14 x 0.0043 inch ounce piece of paper (which sequesters carbon, by the way), you have no business pretending you GAF about what electric vehicles bring to the climate party.

It's a gimmick. Bitcoin and its related NFT's are merely money laundering tools that rely on Ponzi participation.


----------



## Julia Jukas (6 mo ago)

can you actually mine crypto on that car? 
if their computer is really a powerfull one?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

The entire point of an EV is to save energy, not eat it up on monetary exchanges for criminals and money launderers.


----------



## Zieg (10 mo ago)

Even if you could mine with it, at the rate of development of both ASIC and GPU mining, it'd be obsolete in a year or less. You'd be better off stuffing your own mining rig in the trunk of a tesla, and it'd be equally fking pointless


----------



## rhombazoid (Jul 27, 2020)

Zieg, your comment just made my day [emoji38]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

